# leo - morph me please



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

these two i found this morning i think the first is a talbino enigma


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

That picture it's hard to say, Can you do any better ?. What where the parents ?.

2'nd a Talbino aberrant.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

not sure about the 1st pic - its very pale so maybe some mack in there?

2nd pic I would say choc tremper albino abherrant.


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

more pics


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

whats the parents?

looks like a tremper stripe of some sort? is there any raptor inthe parents?


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

sorry all i can say is the male could be a supersnow tremper albino or a mack snow tremper albino only just started numbering eggs


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

so its a mack tremper at the least........... any idea what the mom could be?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd say a Talbino snow patternless reverse striped.


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

raptor , tug snow enigma , tangerine enigma , bell albino , blazzing blizzrd , super hypo tremper carrot tail , mack snow bell albino

i know im crap thats why now im numbering eggs and making a diary


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i got seperate tubs for different girls with big labels on.
i still drop them tho.
but apparently i`m a `special kind of stupid` 
pmsl

i`d say its your raptor, and the stripe is coming from the patternless stripe bit o the raptor.
so the little one would be het eclipse


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

lol

hopefully this numbering thing will help better so the geckos are

choc tremper albino abherrant

Talbino snow patternless reverse striped

is that correct


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, dont forget the second one is het eclipse too, and its the patternless stripe which is different to murphys patternless..............


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

cfcbulldog78 said:


> lol
> 
> hopefully this numbering thing will help better so the geckos are
> 
> ...


IMO Yep!.

IMO the chocolate bit not really relivent, But each to there own: victory:.


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

thank you people yet again


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Also looks very eclipse like to me! can you get a clear shot of the eyes?,

Choc is usually caused by incubation temps and not a true morph, but saying that I have hatched out darker Trempers at the same temp as lighter ones so who knows!.


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

i can try but dont want to handle them yet as only born today


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

which gecko do you want a pic off


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

best i can do


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

cfcbulldog78 said:


> best i can do
> 
> image


 
Thats the one! it looks Eclipse to me!, leave it a bit and see if you can get a clearer pic in a week or so.


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

so now im really confused lol 
so its a Talbino snow patternless reverse striped eclipse
or just eclipse
or just Talbino snow patternless reverse striped lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wait till its a little bit older and the colours are through more, see if you can see the white nose/feet of an eclipse, looks like has the black eyes of one at the mo.

if it is eclipse, means that the dad is het eclipse too, and paired with your raptor will make nice babies.........


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

so if it has white nose/feet of an eclipse when older does that make it an eclipse or a Talbino snow patternless reverse striped but the choc tremper albino aberrant looks also that it has the same eyes as the other one


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

cfcbulldog78 said:


> so if it has white nose/feet of an eclipse when older does that make it an eclipse or a Talbino snow patternless reverse striped but the choc tremper albino aberrant looks also that it has the same eyes as the other one


 
If it has the nose/feet and total eclipse eyes I would just call it a T,albino patty stripe Eclipse, but wait until you can definately call the eyes Eclipse,
but if you say both babies eyes are the same I dont know now as the T,albino doesnt look Eclipse, Its just a case of waiting a bit to check them out properly.


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

thank you again


----------

